# Hi New here!



## AliF (Jan 8, 2008)

Hello there, I am new... have 4 year old twins after 3 yrs ttc and 7 cycles of clomid. Have been ttc no 3 for 3 yrs and have been on clomid now for 6 months with lots of BFNs - had a difficult month as start AF on day cd22, always day cd31 so no idea what is going on as had OP on cd15 and then hideous AF which lasted 10 days. Totally confused and fed up! Has anyone else had shorter AF's or heavy AF's whilst on clomid - this didn't happen to me last time.

AliF


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Hi AliF

And welcome to FF, here is the link to the main clomid thread so you can come and speak to all the other ladies going through the same thing. Sorry fot all the BFN's but lots of    for the future

Em x

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=123123.840


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi there Ali + welcome to the clomid bpoard, Maj has left you a good link so jump right in hun + introduce yourself  

xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome to FF

When you say that your AF usually starts on cd31 but started on cd22 I'm a little confused (easily done  )....do you mean that you usually have 30 day cycles but this time had a 21 day cycle...ie...

You class cd1 as the first day of full flow bleeding so if next cycle of bleeding starts on the 31st day after the previous bleeding, you count this as cd1 again (so would be a 30 day cycle)....if that makes sense !

Clomid can cause irregular bleeding, heavier more painful periods etc...it's definitely not unheard of and unfortunately, the symptoms and side effects can vary month to month, just to confuse us.

What dose of clomid are you on and what days are you prescribed it ?  Are you having any monitoring eg scans and/or blood tests whilst on clomid ?  Are you prescribed clomid to help you ovulate eg you have PCOS or to boost ie release more eggs ?

Perhaps it would be worth discussing your concerns with your consultant if you've already been on clomid for 6mths already and this has happened for first time.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi hun  

Welcome to Fertility friends

Nikki


----------



## AliF (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi thanks for the welcome,

Yes, Natasha you were spot on - I usually have 30 day cycles and this one was only 20. It was really odd, as I usually get period pains the week before AF comes and hideous PMT, sore boobs the works but nothing just AF out of the blue. Am only seeing infertility nurse at the moment and she had no explanation for it! I don't ovulate properly that's why on Clomid, take it cd2-cd5 and have 50mg. Was scanned for first 2 months, everything working pos op every month usually day cd15. Was scanned yesterday cd14 and one follicle 16.9mm so hopefully will ov next few days. lining of womb was thicker than previous scans at same time - 15mm this time - whats the optimum anyone know?

Thanks,
Ali


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Welcome to ff your in the right place. Good luck hunni

kel


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Welcome hunny to FF and the Mad Hatters Clomid Thread ..   wishing you lots and lots of luck for getting a BFP very soon          
Cat x


----------

